# Which is the best hair oil?



## New (Feb 13, 2008)

As I saw a thread like"which shaving set do you use" I thought of creating this thread..But I really need a hair oil which keeps my hair black....
So, which one r u using?

Thanks..


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

caster oil OK?
kundalakanthi,Neelibhrungadi Thailam's


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 13, 2008)

dude i hav been usind DABUR AMLA since my birth n if u wil see my hair then u wil come to know how gud that oil is.  though engg student life changed me a bit n i use SET WET hair gel. use that oil once a week


----------



## New (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the cost?
@fun2sh
I have also left using hair oil when I entered  engg .....now getting white hairs..


----------



## paid (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone used oils advertised in Newspaper classifieds claiming only 7 days for hair growth


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 13, 2008)

Maharudra[മഹാരുദ്ര] thailam, Nimbhamrudadi thailam, pinna[പിണ്ണ്] thailam etc.... 
the last ones cool


----------



## slugger (Feb 13, 2008)

Earlier I used to use *Clinic Active*, then shifted to *Brylcreem* and now using the *Parachute cream* [ observed that everytime I start using a particular cream the shops around me stop stocking them within a year ]

An now though I've started shaving my hair almost every 2 months, I still use the cream on the bald head  [old habits die hard]

*UPDATE*
my _verrrrrry firrrst_ oil was *Keo Karpin*

My folks still use it


----------



## Chirag (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't wanna start a new thread on this.. 

My barber jst messed up my hair and cut them short need some gel to make my hair stand up so they look a little better. Suggest some hair gell.. Ofcourse which would cause less damage to hair.


----------



## qadirahmed (Feb 13, 2008)

@ New...... if u find a rite solution for ur problem plz kindly do inform me too.... Here also the same prob


----------



## eggman (Feb 13, 2008)

Hair & Care


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 14, 2008)

pure coconut oil, he he  i change my hair oil randomly


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Parachute Coconut Hair Oil And Bajaj Almond Drops Oil. 
Good hair oil


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2008)

Coconut hair oil for black hair
Almond hair oil for long hair
Sarson da oil for strong hair
Amla da oil for silky hair

Though once the hair are damaged nothing can do best.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 14, 2008)

What is happening to the tech forum? The other day I saw a thread "which shaving set do you use?" and now "best hair oil"?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

digitized said:


> What is happening to the tech forum? The other day I saw a thread "which shaving set do you use?" and now "best hair oil"?



Chit Chat Anything that doesn’t fit into the other sections—from upcoming technology to personal anecdotes—should be posted here..


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> Coconut hair oil for black hair
> Almond hair oil for long hair
> Sarson da oil for strong hair
> Amla da oil for silky hair
> ...



thatz y ur avatar hav so much hair.  
BTW i am using Brylcreem wet look gel and sometimes brylcreem natural hair cream
from two years .i havnt used hair oil during these two years  but my hairs r black and shiny,no problems whatsoever  and u guys getting white hairs


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 14, 2008)

parachute hair oil all the way and it keeps my long hair sexy infact beautiful than aishwarya rai.sorry went too far.


----------



## utsav (Feb 14, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> parachute hair oil all the way and it keeps my long hair sexy infact beautiful than aishwarya rai.sorry went too far.



finally i found a female member


----------



## ico (Feb 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Bajaj Almond Drops Oil.
> Good hair oil


+1 for this......It simply rocks........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> finally i found a female member



lol.


I dont use hair oil,my scalp is pretty oily itself.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2008)

@utsav yeeeeeeeeeeeahh congrats lol 

what about Navratna hair oli?? "thanda thanda cool cool " any navratna hair oil user here???  main pehle use karta tha mast hai  keeps mind fresh and cool but hair ke liye pata nahi 

hmm.. i think Dudhi Hair Oil keeps ur hair black..  nice hair oli


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 14, 2008)

i hate smell of hair oils like nava ratna, or dabur etc.
i like coconut oil, which is ample in Kerala.


----------



## New (Feb 14, 2008)

^you are right.Pure coconut oil is the best one(not the branded one)*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/58.gif


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

@new:there may be ayurvedic oils for ur case.try googling "kottakkal ayurveda"-it is the best in India.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 14, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I dont use hair oil,my scalp is pretty oily itself.


Yeah, Sebum Oil rules.  

My dermitologist also advised me not to oil to my hair. Just oil the hair if it's long (not the scalps) or better still use gel.


----------



## New (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks praka...will google it...


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> finally i found a female member



Congrats 

waise I gues BADAM ROGAN - almond oil is gud too.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 14, 2008)

whoa.. i'm seeing so may TP threads these days.. but these threads are really nuts 

i've see another thread "Which is ur shaving set"

lol... great going digit


----------



## enticer86 (Feb 14, 2008)

A better idea is create a dedicated thread to _Vellapanti_
And make it sticky.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 14, 2008)

@Gigacore
the fact "technology makes life easier" is true even for deciding hair oil and shaving set.
But dont rely fully on technology. Sometimes uve to go in there nd do the job manually


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 14, 2008)

utsav said:


> finally i found a female member



hold it there, i am male 29 years old but do continue with your quest


----------



## Chirag (Feb 14, 2008)

which hairgel shld I used that causes less damage.. :angry:


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 14, 2008)

@ancientrites
he he...me too was amazed to see a gal with quad core and 8800GTX. never heard words like 8800, or coolermaster etc from ny gal.

Afterall u turned out to be a man.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 15, 2008)

Stopped using hair oil as my started to become sticky due to greasy scalp, but I use Parachute Advansed to control dandruff. Works great.


----------



## Anorion (May 28, 2009)

Real men use this
*dishwashersafe.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/motor_oil.jpg


----------

